# Containers for medicine



## MFreako (Jun 11, 2013)

In my WIP, which combines elements of both Medieval and Renaissance eras, one of the characters procures Aloe paste to treat minor burns. What kind of container would she use to carry said paste?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2013)

They had pots, tubs jugs and basically most of the containers we have today. Made by a potter and kiln dried. Material most likely is clay, but could be a basic ceramic such as stoneware, earthenware, cream-ware, (likely not porcelain as it was too expensive). Lids could be made from the same material to sit on top. Problem might be keeping it sealed, so tied up in string, perhaps the lids could be cork, or wood used to make plug type lids.

For non kiln items, carved wooden bowls with lids, large leaves, linen (would dry out though, but I suppose you could have them add water by boiling it in). Glass blowing was quite widespread at this time... but is likely too fragile.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 11, 2013)

I would think that carved or turned wooden bowl with a quarter turn screw-on wooden lid. The lids are usually made of a harder wood than the bowl. I know herbalist and healers that use these things today.


----------



## Jess A (Jun 12, 2013)

Good question, so I thank you for asking it.

It seems obvious enough, and I've made assumptions, but it's nice to get other input and historical input. Just to avoid writing something incorrect if we happen to mention the bottle or container for some reason, if it has some sort of significance. 

In Robin Hobb's books, Fitz the assassin carried a little box and used satchels of paper or something for some powdered poisons.


----------



## MFreako (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I went with a kind of paper bag at first. But then it just seemed ridiculous, who'd carry a paste in a paper bag? And that prompted me to start this thread.

Got some good answers here, thanks guys.


----------



## wordwalker (Jun 12, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. The OP sounds like a good instance to carry the medicine pre-made (mostly because it's a paste), but until industry started mass-producing chemicals in solution form --and the bottles to keep them in-- an herbalist (healer, poisoner, etc) would keep more of his wares in herbal form (or powdered, at most) and mix them fresh as needed. One of the classic symbols for an apothacary was the mortar and pestle.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 12, 2013)

To add to what wordwalker says, a paste by definition is susceptible to drying out. Now, it may not be practical to carry all the elements for making the paste--maybe some of the components are themselves fragile, and maybe the mixing requires too many hours to be practical in the field--but if it must be a paste, then it must be in a relatively airtight container. Another possibility would be to use a skin, such as one that would be used for wine. Comparatively airtight, and it can be squeezed (think toothpaste tube).

It would be nice to know of any historical examples, but I suspect by the time we have that level of detail about apothecaries, we're in fairly recent times.


----------

